# FRESH ground Briskit burgers



## 007bond-jb (May 25, 2007)

With Beef tallow french fries :?:   Like Granny used to make

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wo8YNPVz33w


----------



## SteerCrazy (May 25, 2007)

wow, my cholesterol just went up 20 points watchin that   another fine........LOOK AT ME BOY, another fine DDB production!


----------



## Cliff H. (May 25, 2007)

Thanks for the video JB.


----------



## wittdog (May 25, 2007)

Look at dat Boy...I need to get cooking...looks great Bond..great


----------



## Smokey_Joe (May 25, 2007)

......."This uns callin' my name!"......

Ya boy.....I be luvin me sum kracklins too!  Pork or beef!!!!

FINEEEEEEEEEE lookin' burgers JB!


----------



## BMChevyGrl (May 25, 2007)

:roll:  And he wonders why my brother and sister and I all worry about his health.


----------



## Diva Q (May 25, 2007)

everything in moderation.

I see a tomato thats a veggie.  I think that alone balances it out ;-)

Woohoo nice burger and fries



YUmmy.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 25, 2007)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> everything in moderation.
> 
> I see a tomato thats a veggie.  I think that alone balances it out ;-)
> 
> ...


----------



## SteerCrazy (May 25, 2007)

here come the women to ruin our fun  :roll:


----------



## john a (May 25, 2007)

Hey! Someone took a bite out of your burger JB.  :?  Love the thought of those fries in beef tallow.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 25, 2007)

SteerCrazy said:
			
		

> here come the women to ruin our fun  :roll:



I like her thinking!


----------



## WalterSC (May 25, 2007)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> With Beef tallow french fries :?:   Like Granny used to make



Dang fine eating there let me tell yall that , and yall can believe I is making notes!!!!!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 26, 2007)

Oh Hell Yeah BOY!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 26, 2007)

I gain 10lbs every time I log onto this board.  Thanks for the pics.


----------

